# Komisches Verhalten bei UTF-8 Sonderzeichen für Smartphone



## Hirnhamster (16. April 2013)

Moin,
ich verwende UTF-8 Sonderzeichen bei einer neuen Homepage und habe ein Problem mit der Darstellung. Konkret geht es um das Mobilfunktelefon-Symbol, das man über ? ( & #128241; ) anzeigen kann. Mit sind unterschiedliche Dinge aufgefallen:

Chrome 26 und IE 8 stellen das Icon immer als Kasten dar
Firefox 20.0.1 zeigt es im Seitentitel als Kasten an, auf der Seite selber aber als richtiges Smartphone
Auf dem Mac wird das Zeichen als echte "Graphik" angezeigt"
Den Test auf der Seite kann man über ***. Lustigerweise ist nur das Handy-Zeichen betroffen - andere Symbole klappen fehlerlos.
Kann man das auf irgendeinem Weg "konsolidieren", so dass das Zeichen überall korrekt dargestellt wird? Könntet ihr evtl. mal mit eurem Webbrowser testen, wie das bei euch aussieht und das Resultat hier posten? Die Webseite zum Prüfen des Titels findet ihr unter ***
Thx in advance!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. April 2013)

Hi,

im Firefox 21 (aktuelle Beta) wird im Tab das Symbol angezeigt, im Fenstertitel allerdings nicht. Im IE 10 wird es auf dem Tab auch nicht angezeigt.

Denke das hängt mit der verwendeten Schriftart zusammen, wenn diese das Symbol nicht enthält, dann wird eben der Kasten anzeigt. Kann es jetzt nicht 100%ig sagen, denke aber dass im Firefox für den Titel und den Tab verschiedene Schriftarten verwendet werden.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Hirnhamster (16. April 2013)

Hey BK,
danke für deine Antwort!

Wie sieht es im IE 10 auf der Google-Ergenisseite bzw. hier im Thread aus? Wenn das "nur" der FF unterstützt, dann wär das ziemlich blöd...

Was mich halt echt wundert: Google definiert "font-family: arial,sans-serif;" - also sollte ja eigentlich Arial verwendet werden. Aber warum wird es dann in einem Browser angezeigt und im anderen nicht?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (17. April 2013)

Hi,

Google definiert als erstes Arial. Wird ein Zeichen darin oder der Font selbst nicht gefunden, dann nimmt er (soweit ich das richtig im Kopf hab), den nächsten Font in der Liste.

Das Google Ergebnis zeigts bei beiden Richtig an. Wobei du das nicht mit dem Titel im Browserfenster nicht gleichsetzen kannst. Der Googlebot sieht den Quelltext der Seite, parst diese, und speichert sich die Infos. Hier wird nichts gerendert, somit kann auch kein Zeichen falsch angezeigt werden.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Hirnhamster (17. April 2013)

Hey,

ah ok, d.h. wahrscheinlich ist gar nicht "Arial" dafür zuständig, sondern einfach eine andere, serifenlose Schrift. Kann natürlich sein, dass diese dann von Browser zu Browser (OS zu OS) unterschiedlich ist.

Kennst du zufällig noch ein anderes UTF-8 Handy Symbol?


----------

